# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Blijven bewegen vermindert pijn bij artrose

## FRANCOIS580

*Artrose is een van de vele reumatische aandoeningen waar steeds meer landgenoten het slachtoffer van worden. De slechte kwaliteit van het kraakbeen in de gewrichten is de grootste boosdoener bij artrose dat hevige pijnaanvallen en mobiliteitsproblemen veroorzaakt. Tegen artrose is geen enkel geneesmiddel opgewaasen. Deze aandoening maakt bewegen bijzonder moeilijk. Uitgerekend tijdens de laatste wetenschappelijke onderzoeken kwam aan het licht dat voldoende lichaamsbeweging de beste manier is om de pijn zoveel mogelijk te verzachten. Wat kun je zélf doen om de symptomen van artrose zoveel mogelijk te beperken, en welke sporten zijn het meest aangewezen om de gevolgen van artrose te beperken?*


(Francois580)


Bewegen wordt meestal als schadelijk beschouwd voor je gewrichten. Volgens de wetenschap is dat een fabeltje. Het kraakbeen waaruit je gewrichten in hoofdzaak bestaan, is een van de weinige weefsels die geen enkel bloedvat bevat. Kraakbeen wordt niet gevoed door bloed, maar met een speciale gewrichtsvloeistof, die door je bewegingen voortdurend in het gewricht wordt gepompt en er vervolgens weer wordt uitgezogen. Dit prces is best vergelijkbaar met de werking van een spons.


*Artrosepatiënten moeten blijven bewegen*


Omdat artrosepatiënten vooral in hun bewegingen worden gehinderd, gaan ze ervan uit dat lichaamsbeweging hun ziektebeeld negatief beïnvbloed. Niets is minder waar. Regelmatige lichaamsbeweging houdt je gewrichten soepel, het versterkt de spieren rond het getroffen gewricht en vermindert op die manier ook de pijn. Volgens wetenschappers is het van het allergrootste belang dat artroselijders zoveel mogelijk blijven bewegen, en dan zeker met die gewrichten die pijnlijk aanvoelen en/of stijf zijn *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-pijn-bij.html

----------

